# Drop down monitor



## hottub (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi 

Can anyone help? I have a 2005 Arapaho and i cant get the drop down monitor to work on anything but the camera, i have turned the switch in the cupboard to dvd, set the screen to AV1 and AV2 but still no DVD. The sound for the DVD is coming out of the speakers of the Van but no picture. I have tried it on TV and still nothing.

any ideas

thanks

Hottub


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds like a lead is not connected.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Check that the video out cable out in the back of the TV digibox has not worked loose.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If yours is the same configeration as mine, The Skytronic 3 way switch that is used are very cheap and easily fail.
Try swopping around the video inputs to confirm the switch is ok..
The video from the DVD in cab is fed up to the switch and then back out to the monitor.


----------

